# Cruise Control Band in Corpus Christi



## Old Marine (Jul 29, 2009)

If you Like 70's, 80's and current music, August 7 @ 8 pm Back Porch in Port Aransas. August 14, South Texas Ice House and August 15, Pelican in North Padre Island. Ten piece Band.


----------



## Old Marine (Jul 29, 2009)

*Cruise Control Band*

Ten piece Band from Corpus Christi. 70's, 80's, Current music. August 7, @ the Back Porch in Port Aransas. August 14, South Texas Ice House, and August 15, @ the Pelican in North Padre Island.


----------

